# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda na identificação de ser que veio na rocha viva.

## Pedro Isidoro

Boa noite a todos,

Este ser vivo veio numa Rocha que comprei, inicialmente parecia apenas mais rocha, mas é mais mole que a rocha, e move-se. Parece que de quando a quando "inspira" e "expira" a zona central parece ser uma boca, no entanto tem pelo menos duas. 

eis as fotos, é o que está delimitado a vermelho:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

A mim parece-me mais uma ricordea como as que tens ai ao lado mas de outra cor.

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> A mim parece-me mais uma ricordea como as que tens ai ao lado mas de outra cor.


Não acho que seja mais uma ricordea até porque nem a forma é parecida, este ser é tipo oval mas não espalmado. Fica outra foto hoje com as luzes ligadas a mais tempo e já com as ricordeas bem abertas.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Tem uma boca muito grande.... não deve ser uma ricordea.

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Mais ninguém tem ideias?

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Pode ser uma esponja.
Vê neste site:
http://www.animalesmarinos.net/inver...oros/index.php

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Pode ser uma esponja.
> Vê neste site:
> http://www.animalesmarinos.net/inver...oros/index.php
> 
> Abraços


Já estive a pesquisar no site e não encontro nada de semelhante, mas já tinha pensado que o mais lógico seria ser uma esponja, apenas não sabia se o facto de ela se mexer quando há alguma perturbação no aquário invalidava o facto de ser uma esponja.

EDIT: Já descobri que se trata de um tunicado, resta descobrir género e espécie eheh  :Smile: 

possivelmente uma Ascídia.

----------

